

Ask HN:Relocate to India - throwaway08

Hi,
I 'm currently working in USA on H1B visa. Would love to relocate to India. My dilemma is that cannot pack up and move back without any job offers in hand. My current employer does not have an office in India. One of the options that i have is find employment in a company which has office. Finding jobs in India through job portal is difficult given non availability for in person interviews. Would like to network with some fellow hackers to find job in India. Any other suggestions would be great. thanks
Sorry for the double post...didnt have the correct title
======
statictype
Are you a native Indian? If not, then getting employment visa is another
headache you'll have to deal with.

Also, you may want to try this site :<http://hackerstreet.in/news>

~~~
throwaway08
yes, i m. thanks will check the link out.

